# Nell's herding experience, 2nd herding clinic....



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

that's cool   always enjoy seeing the dogs work... I didn't see the stick with the rag at first,,, is that used for a directional guide?


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes, it's used for change of direction. You want the dog to be able to work both directions. Nell is great at it, but at another clinic, I entered my Lucky, and he preferred working on one direction only, and was tough getting him to work the other direction. Nell is a natural, works any way you want her to.

Edit: You can think of the flag as an extension of your arm.


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

SO cool!!!! Great job! I really wish we had herding around here....such an awesome job/sport!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

I wished we had it around here as well, lol. Have to drive so far to be able to do it. We are thinking of entering Nell in her first herding trial at the end of the month.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs (Jun 3, 2007)

So cool! I'm thinking of giving herding a go as well. I love to see dogs doing what they were bred to do.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

is worth the drive   I would be willing to drive to good training and instruction.. do hope Nell will do well ...


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

It's a lot of fun, and the dogs catch on fast...


----------

